# 8 amp sprayer OK for LT155's electrical?



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

I've had a Fimco 12V spot sprayer that draws 4 amps mounted on my LT155's grass catcher and connected to the LT155's battery for several years. It's always worked well and I haven't had any problems with the LT155's electrical system. I'd like to swap it out for a Fimco 12V boom sprayer that draws 8 amps. I found a couple of places on the web that say the Kohler CV15S engine on the lawn tractor has a 15 amp capacity alternator but I wonder if putting out 8 amps for several hours at a time might be hard on it?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

According to the workshop manual for the LT155, the alternator puts out between 2-4 amps (it drops to 2 amps when the battery is full), so drawing a continuous 8amps is not going to be feasible.


----------



## SVanDee (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help so promptly.


----------

